# Jamies Tarantula's Acrylic Enclosures



## Jspyder17 (Jan 25, 2015)

Greetings to all!

      I have been interested in switching all of my tarantulas enclosures to something that is more uniform and appealing to the eye (SOME MAY SAY I HAVE OCD). I did some research and came across her website, I like the design of her enclosures and the "same look" they all have. I was wondering if anyone has or have purchased these enclosures from her? Your reviews about her products would be most appreciative. 

Thanks, Jspyder17


----------



## SoHum (Jan 26, 2015)

Here's basically the same thing, only not vertically aligned- http://m.ebay.com/itm/321361121396?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE&skus=Size:15cm×20cm×30cm&varId=510252930056

I personally haven't bought one yet, but they look pretty good, the price is better, and if you don't have arboreal critters then it shouldn't be an issue.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## High Lord Dee (Jan 26, 2015)

Jspyder17 said:


> Greetings to all!
> 
> I have been interested in switching all of my tarantulas enclosures to something that is more uniform and appealing to the eye (SOME MAY SAY I HAVE OCD). I did some research and came across her website, I like the design of her enclosures and the "same look" they all have. I was wondering if anyone has or have purchased these enclosures from her? Your reviews about her products would be most appreciative.
> 
> Thanks, Jspyder17


 I use them in my invert room.  Both the sling size and the Juvie.  I have raised dozens of them in Jamie's enclosures.  I really like them and the look GREAT.   Also check out Netbus.  Anastasia makes the same exact style but taller for arboreals.  Rearing several arboreal T's now (also have some mantis in them as well.   Here is a link:

http://www.net-bug.net/apps/webstore/products/show/3284022

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jspyder17 (Jan 26, 2015)

Thank you both! now time to start on ordering, then rehousing!!! yikes!!


----------



## truecreature (Jan 26, 2015)

SoHum said:


> Here's basically the same thing, only not vertically aligned- http://m.ebay.com/itm/321361121396?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE&skus=Size:15cm×20cm×30cm&varId=510252930056
> 
> I personally haven't bought one yet, but they look pretty good, the price is better, and if you don't have arboreal critters then it shouldn't be an issue.


Those look neat, too bad they don't come any larger.


----------



## viper69 (Jan 31, 2015)

I have some of Jamie's they work fine for small Ts, rather I have the sling size cubes. However, it's just cheaper to make your own.


----------



## Gpappy31 (Feb 3, 2015)

you can get the same sling enclosures for cheap here http://www.containerstore.com/shop?productId=11000251&N=&Ntt=amac


----------



## TheBeardedGhost (Feb 6, 2015)

Gpappy31 said:


> you can get the same sling enclosures for cheap here http://www.containerstore.com/shop?productId=11000251&N=&Ntt=amac


I've used those before and they're great. But one thing to keep in mind is to use the "Flush-Lid" ones instead of the ones you linked. I'm sure they'd work fine either way but the flush-lid ones makes it so much easier to open the lid without destroying webs and allowing escape routes.

The Flush-Lid ones: http://www.containerstore.com/shop/giftPackaging/containers/boxes?productId=10028594

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sana (Feb 7, 2015)

TheBeardedGhost said:


> I've used those before and they're great. But one thing to keep in mind is to use the "Flush-Lid" ones instead of the ones you linked. I'm sure they'd work fine either way but the flush-lid ones makes it so much easier to open the lid without destroying webs and allowing escape routes.
> 
> The Flush-Lid ones: http://www.containerstore.com/shop/giftPackaging/containers/boxes?productId=10028594


Is there anywhere that sells something like this but considerably larger?


----------



## Tomoran (Feb 8, 2015)

I have several of Jamie's sling, juvenile, and large acrylic enclosures. I've gotten a lot of use out of the sling enclosures; I think that most have been used to house three different slings so far. Her large acrylic enclosures are quite nice as well if you're looking to spend the money on something for a display T. The machine drilled vent holes (as apposed to the round mesh ones that that Ts chew through) are fantastic, and I've found that the acrylic enclosures I purchased from her hold their shape better than the ones I bought from anther place. However, as folks are pointing out, you can always go the DIY route to save money!


----------



## tbrandt (Feb 8, 2015)

TheBeardedGhost said:


> I've used those before and they're great. But one thing to keep in mind is to use the "Flush-Lid" ones instead of the ones you linked. I'm sure they'd work fine either way but the flush-lid ones makes it so much easier to open the lid without destroying webs and allowing escape routes.
> 
> The Flush-Lid ones: http://www.containerstore.com/shop/giftPackaging/containers/boxes?productId=10028594


Yes, these work very well and the lid is better than the lid on the sling enclosures from Jaime's. You can just drill your own cross ventilation holes. 

The Juvenile enclosure from Jaime's use this flush type lid but the arboreal juvenile set up does not. Actually, I am confused with the arboreal sling and arboreal juvenile enclosures from Jaime's. With the short or lid part facing downward, it seems like it would make getting access for routine feeding, cleaning very disruptive for the tarantula. Maybe it would work for an Avic who will hang out in the upper corner, but many other arboreal species sometimes burrow and web from bottom to top, meaning every time you open the enclosure, you are disrupting their web and tempting fate. I wouldn't feel comfortable keeping an H.Mac, Stromatopelma, Poecilotheria, etc. in one of those.

I made a sling terrestrial enclosure from Jaime's work very well for a small H.Mac and both my I.Mira slings. You can see the H.Mac set up here: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOx6n8S-EpY


----------



## viper69 (Feb 14, 2015)

Tomoran said:


> I have several of Jamie's sling, juvenile, and large acrylic enclosures. I've gotten a lot of use out of the sling enclosures; I think that most have been used to house three different slings so far. Her large acrylic enclosures are quite nice as well if you're looking to spend the money on something for a display T. The machine drilled vent holes (as apposed to the round mesh ones that that Ts chew through) are fantastic, and I've found that the acrylic enclosures I purchased from her hold their shape better than the ones I bought from anther place. However, as folks are pointing out, you can always go the DIY route to save money!


What was the other vendor whose product didn't work as well, this would be helpful to know.


----------



## WindedFatnNasty (Feb 15, 2015)

I have one for my female Ephebopus murinus. She seems to love it [emoji3] 



Sorry for the ugly tape, it was an easy way to keep the dirt from falling through the holes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gpappy31 (Feb 18, 2015)

TheBeardedGhost said:


> I've used those before and they're great. But one thing to keep in mind is to use the "Flush-Lid" ones instead of the ones you linked. I'm sure they'd work fine either way but the flush-lid ones makes it so much easier to open the lid without destroying webs and allowing escape routes.
> 
> The Flush-Lid ones: http://www.containerstore.com/shop/giftPackaging/containers/boxes?productId=10028594


besides the flush lides, I turn the enclosure upside down and use the lid as the substrate ground


----------

